# Changement icone bootcamp



## Guizzzz (16 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,

je n arrive pas a changer mon icone bootcamp sur le bureau !!

please help me !

thanks


----------



## wath68 (16 Décembre 2010)

Hello.

Un peu de lecture :
- http://forums.macg.co/customisation/sl-changer-les-icons-applications-apple-274924.html
- http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tuto-alternative-au-changement-dicone-classique-325291.html


----------



## Guizzzz (16 Décembre 2010)

Merci mais tt ca marche pour tous mes icones sauf pour mon icone bootcamp qui n'accepte pas le "coller" !


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2010)

Et avec LiteIcon, ou bien CandyBar ?


----------



## Fìx (17 Décembre 2010)

Regarde par ici


----------



## Guizzzz (17 Décembre 2010)

super
impec


merci bcp


----------



## intelys (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
j'aurais une autre question dans le même genre.
Est-ce qu'il est possible de changer les icônes bootcamp au démarrage, lorsque l'on démarre ce cher mac et que l'on appuie sur alt et qu'il nous laisse le choix entre les deux partitions, et bien je voudrais mettre une pomme pour Macintosh HD et l'icone windows pour Windows XP.
J'ai réussi a changer la pomme par CandyBar mais le volume windows xp n'apparaît pas donc je n'ai pas pu le changer.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Spooky063 (1 Mars 2011)

bonsoi
apparemment, le seule moyen de changer cette icone, c'est de passer par un autre bootloader car l'icone serait en fonction de l'icone du device de départ (un truc du genre).
Ou alors, recommence ta bootcamp mais je pense connaître la réponse ^^


----------

